# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng ngoài trời ở Thái Lan - Nhà hàng ở Thái Lan

## Meoluoi9x

*Nếu bạn mời một vị khách khó tính dùng bữa và nhâm nhi đôi chút để quyết định một thỏa thuận làmăn hoặc để ngỏ lời..., thì không nơi nào tốt cho bằng tại các quầy ‘bar’ và nhà hàng ngoài trời trên tầng thượng, nhưng phải chắc rằng họ không sợ độ cao!.*

Không hiểu vì sao các không gian nhâm nhi ly vang, cốc rượu và lắng nghe những bài ca ưa thích ở trên các tầng cao chót vót luôn có hấp lực rất mạnh, kỳ lạ. Những bar và nhà hàng trên sân thượng của các tòa cao ốc ở Bangkok được chọn là những bar phải đến. Vì đó là những nơi gặp gỡ đầy ấn tượng để thưởng thức cảnh quan tuyệt vời cùng các thực đơn nóng sốt nhất.

Các khách sạn tại Bangkok đi đầu trong việc cung cấp những điểm hẹn chất lượng cao cùng với bầu khí và tầm nhìn tuyệt đẹp. Chỉ ngoại trừ một địa điểm, tất cả điểm đến trong danh sách các quầy rượu và nhà hàng trên tầng cao tại Bangkok sau đây đều nằm trong phạm vi khách sạn:
*
Lebua’s Breeze

Địa chỉ : 1055 Silom Road
Tel +66 (0)2 624 9999*


Tuy là bar ngoài trời ở tít trên cao nhưng bạn sẽ không lo khi trời mưa, vì cũng có chỗ bên trong có mái che rất ấm cúng. Nằm bên trong tòa nhà State Tower, với hai nhà hàng ngoài trời cùng quầy bar bên trên tầng cao của thành phố.

Trên tầng 63, nhà hàng Sirocco phục vụ các món ăn vùng Địa Trung Hải, trong khi quầy Sky Bar kề bên chỉ có chỗ đứng, nhưng sẽ rất tuyệt nếu nhấm nháp vài ngụm sau bữa tối. Bạn muốn thoải mái hơn, hãy lên tầng 64 có ‘bar’ Distyl với chỗ ngồi ngoài trời.

Trở xuống tầng 52 là nhà hàng Breeze có cách thiết kế nửa trong nhà và ngoài trời, phục vụ món hải sản theo kiểu châu Á. Dù không nằmở độ cao như Sirocco, nhưng nhiều người vẫn thích ngắmnhìn các tòa nhà từ vị trí này.

*Vertigo & MoonBar

Địa chỉ: 21/100 South SathornRoad
Tel +66 (0)2 679 1200*


Trên tầngmái của khách sạn Banyan Tree - Bangkok là nhà hàng Vertigo chuyên phục vụ các món hải sản nướng, còn có thịt bò và thực đơn cho người ăn chay.

Sau đó, đi thêmvài bước, bạn sẽ đến quầy Moon Bar, có thể cùng ngồi thưởng thức loại cocktail đậm đặc, rượu vang các loại... trong một không gian nhỏ.

Tầm nhìn từ tầng 61 của Banyan Tree được cho là cạnh tranh với nhà hàng khách sạn Lebua, gây ra cuộc tranh cãi nẩy lửa giữa người ủng hộ của hai khách sạn trong những năm qua.

*Blue Sky

Địa chỉ : 999/99 Rama 1 Road

Tel +66 (0)2 100 1234*


Nhà hàng trên tầng 24 của khách sạn Centara Grand, cùng với nhà hàng Red Sky ở tầng 55, là một phần trong khu mua sắm phức hợp Central World. Mặc dù khu buôn bán đã đóng cửa (đã mở lại vào cuối tháng 9) sau các cuộc biểu tình phản kháng vào tháng 5, nhưng phần lớn tòa nhà không bị hư hại, nên khách sạn 5 sao còn khá mới này vẫn mở cửa.

Blue Sky phục vụ các món cocktail, rượu vang, rượu mạnh, bia... dùng với cácmón tapas (loại thức ăn nhẹ Tây Ban Nha) và các món theo thực đơn Âu, Á. Nhà hàng này có lẽ chiếm vị trí tốt nhất trong các địa điểm trên tầng thượng của thành phố, giữa trạm xe điện BTS Chidlom và Siam.

*Long Table

Địa chỉ : Column Tower, 48 Sukhumvit Soi 16, 25th floor, Bangkok

Tel. +66 (0)2 302 2557*


Một nhà hàng và quầy bar với vẻ lịch sự sang trọng được mở ra vào năm 2008 và mau chóng trở thành một địa điểm được ưa chuộng bởi những người sành ăn và thích cảnh trí sinh động.

Được hình thành theo sau ý tưởng của nhóm Bed Supperclub (kết hợp giữa nhà hàng cao cấp, câu lạc bộ, bộ sưu tập nghệ thuật, nhà hát...), Long Table gồm 25 tầng, bên trong kê những chiếc bàn dài (theo ý nghĩa tên của nhà hàng), khuyến khích mọi người cùng ngồi chung, tạo nên bầu khí hòa hợp.

Muốn thưởng thức các món uống ngoài trời, bạn có thể bước ra khoảng hiên bên ngoài, nhận ra một quang cảnh khó tin khi nhìn về Sukhumvit hoặc xa hơn.

*The Nest

Địa chỉ : 33/33 Sukhumvit Soi 11

Tel. +66 (0) 26 54 6935*


Một quầy rượu nhỏ trên tầng cao khách sạn Fenix, Sukhumvit Soi 11 : nơi sẽ giúp bạn tránh không phải chịu loại nhạc ‘techno’ nghe đến thót tim, cùng quá nhiều các cô gái muốn phá hỏng giây phút thư giãn của bạn sau bữa tối.

Mọi vị trí ngồi đều rất thoải mái, nhạc êm dịu và không có ai quấy rầy. Đây còn là điểm đến thích hợp với thực đơn các món ăn có chất lượng.

Ngoài ra, The Nest còn tổ chức cuộc thi, cuộc họp mặt các ‘DJ’ mỗi tháng một lần trổ tài phát vang các dòng nhạc hip-hop, house.


Sưu tầm

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## rose

toàn những nhà hàng siêu sang

----------


## lovetravel

lung linh, sang trọng quá

----------


## hoaban

Thật là sang trọng

----------


## thientai206

đẹp mê ly @@ ực ực

----------


## wildrose

ước j đc đến đây nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlelove

thích nhỉ
vừa ăn vừa ngắm cảnh từ trên cao

----------


## missan

Các nhà hàng nhìn sang trọng, đẹp thế này tổ chức tiệc là rất tuyệt nè.

----------


## didierdrogtu

waaaaaaaa đẹp quá ! ƯỚc gì được đến đây uống.....trà đá nhỉ!

----------


## toidi.net

Đẹp quá. chỉ biết nói có vậy

----------


## dung89

không gian lộng lẫy quá

----------

